# Spare Wheel and Carrier



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We have a 2011 Bustner Nexxo t660. Has anyone got or fitted a spare wheel and carrier?We are concerned anout going to France with no spare wheel. Any help or advice would be much appreciated

Kind regards
Barts


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Many vans have no spare wheel now as I guess you know but the weight of an extra wheel and its support bracket will deplete your payload.
You should have an almost useless device for re-inflating small punctures and controlling air leaks. I hope that I can work out how to use mine in the event of a puncture.
On your plus side without a spare wheel is your TomTom which has an emergency facility to get the tyre fixed wherever you are. Do you really want to jack your vehicle up and in your decent clothes lie under the van and struggle to get the spare wheel out etc. One of my previous vans would not allow me to remove the wheel without jacking much higher than the jack would reach because of body panel obstruction. The breakdown truck eventually used my jack on top of his to get the wheel off.
Do I have a spare wheel now? No! Will I change my tyres after their use-by date, almost certainly as I no longer wish to change the wheels myself.
Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Barts said:


> We have a 2011 Bustner Nexxo t660. Has anyone got or fitted a spare wheel and carrier?We are concerned anout going to France with no spare wheel. Any help or advice would be much appreciated
> 
> Kind regards
> Barts


If you find the weight of a spare wheel and tyre too much then just take a tyre. Most punctures do not damage the wheel and it would be relatively easy to get the tyre put on by a local tyre depot rather than them trying to source one.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Many vans have no spare wheel now as I guess you know but the weight of an extra wheel and its support bracket will deplete your payload.
> You should have an almost useless device for re-inflating small punctures and controlling air leaks. I hope that I can work out how to use mine in the event of a puncture.
> On your plus side without a spare wheel is your TomTom which has an emergency facility to get the tyre fixed wherever you are. Do you really want to jack your vehicle up and in your decent clothes lie under the van and struggle to get the spare wheel out etc. One of my previous vans would not allow me to remove the wheel without jacking much higher than the jack would reach because of body panel obstruction. The breakdown truck eventually used my jack on top of his to get the wheel off.
> Do I have a spare wheel now? No! Will I change my tyres after their use-by date, almost certainly as I no longer wish to change the wheels myself.
> Alan


But what happens if you damage the tyre beyond repair and you have no spare.
Motorhome tyres are not always readily available of the shelf sometimes having to wait days to obtain! So you could ruin a good holiday without a spare. 
I would get the breakdown service to change wheel so I didn,t get suit dirty


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Fit good commercial van tyres with the same weight rating. These should be much more readily available!

It is a real dilemma, most breakdown services will charge you extra if you don't have a spare wheel.

>This thread< might interest you.

peedee


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

I think terms and conditions of some break down cover say you must carry a spare wheel or some say spare tyre. Check CCC terms.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Spare wheel*

Thanks very much for all your help .We have decided to take a spare tyre with us. Better safe than sorry.

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

SGMGB said:


> I think terms and conditions of some break down cover say you must carry a spare wheel or some say spare tyre. Check CCC terms.


Red Pennant the CC's overseas travel insurance levy a £75 excess, I have yet to check the Uk breakdown services charges but Mayday (Green Flag) do say they will attend but charge you extra.

peedee


----------



## 579873bl (Apr 26, 2012)

HI I HAVE A 2008 DUCAT 250 LAGAN IT CAME WITH OUT A SPEAR TYIRE SO I THOURT THIS IS NOT GOOD, IF I GOT A PUMPCHER & PUT THIS FOAM IN IT I CAN ONLY DO SO MANY MILES, SO I BOURT A SPARE WHEEL & A WHEEL CARRIER OFF EBAY THE WINED UP MODEL. BUT THEN HEARD THE STEEL ROPE SNAPS AND YOU LOSE THE WHEEL. SO WITH A BIT OF THOURT A LONG ROUND BAR BENT AT ONE END IN TO A HOOK A SMALL HOLE DRILLED IN TO A CROSS MEMBER TO ACOMADET THE HOOK THEN THOUGH THE STUD HOLE A GOOD SPRING A HOLE IN THE BAR AT THE BOTTOM A CLIP HAY PRESTO JOB DONE. SO IF I GET A PUMPCHER I CAN CHANGE THE WHEEL AND TAKE MY TIME IN FINDING A GARAGE TO FIX IT AND STILL HAVE THAT EXTRA KIT IN AN A EMERGENY. ON THE DOWN SIDE IF YOU USE THE KIT YOU HAVE TO REPLACE IT WHICH IS NOT CHEAP AND SILL FIX THE TYEIR AGAIN WHEN FILLED WITH FOAM IS NOT CHEAP MAY COST A NEW TYIRE SO THE FIRST OPTION IS BEST DON'T YOU THINK 579873BL.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We carry two spares for the trailer and two for the Discovery when we go abroad, simply because we cannot afford to be broken down and waiting by the side of the road for someone to come out and help us, especially on the continent.

I'd never go away without a spare, crazy.

Peter


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

579873bl said:


> HI I HAVE A 2008 DUCAT 250 LAGAN IT CAME WITH OUT A SPEAR TYIRE SO I THOURT THIS IS NOT GOOD, IF I GOT A PUMPCHER & PUT THIS FOAM IN IT I CAN ONLY DO SO MANY MILES, SO I BOURT A SPARE WHEEL & A WHEEL CARRIER OFF EBAY THE WINED UP MODEL. BUT THEN HEARD THE STEEL ROPE SNAPS AND YOU LOSE THE WHEEL. SO WITH A BIT OF THOURT A LONG ROUND BAR BENT AT ONE END IN TO A HOOK A SMALL HOLE DRILLED IN TO A CROSS MEMBER TO ACOMADET THE HOOK THEN THOUGH THE STUD HOLE A GOOD SPRING A HOLE IN THE BAR AT THE BOTTOM A CLIP HAY PRESTO JOB DONE. SO IF I GET A PUMPCHER I CAN CHANGE THE WHEEL AND TAKE MY TIME IN FINDING A GARAGE TO FIX IT AND STILL HAVE THAT EXTRA KIT IN AN A EMERGENY. ON THE DOWN SIDE IF YOU USE THE KIT YOU HAVE TO REPLACE IT WHICH IS NOT CHEAP AND SILL FIX THE TYEIR AGAIN WHEN FILLED WITH FOAM IS NOT CHEAP MAY COST A NEW TYIRE SO THE FIRST OPTION IS BEST DON'T YOU THINK 579873BL.


Calm down no need to shout :!:


----------



## 579873bl (Apr 26, 2012)

sorry did not mean to shout 579873bl


----------

